# Nintendo announces paid online service



## CockroachMan (Feb 22, 2008)

from kotaku.com:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Today, during a GDC presentation, Nintendo's Takashi Aoyama announced a new expansion to Nintendo's Wi-Fi services called Wii Pay & Play. Aoyama explained that Nintendo will begin "collecting fees for some services [that] will allow us to adapt flexibly." In other words, by subsidizing additional, unnamed service and feature costs to consumers, Nintendo feels they can explore new concepts and channels.
> 
> 
> He added that it was a Nintendo initiative to avoid misleading consumers into thinking they can buy games that can be played entirely free when they cannot (whether or not this implies an initiative to begin charging for multiplayer content was unclear). To aid in a clear cost presentation, the blue WFC logo will be joined with a similar red logo featuring the line "Pay & Play."
> ...


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 22, 2008)

This better be the tiny tiny hint that Animal Crossing Wii will be an MMO-like game.


----------



## science (Feb 22, 2008)

Now lets get rid of the shovelware and get a headset, and some good online games (other than SSBB)


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 22, 2008)

Um...what? If they start charging us to play online, we better get something better than these bull**** friend codes.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 22, 2008)

oh dear, i don't like the word "pay" no thanks


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 22, 2008)

I hate paying to play online. So I'll avoid the red WiFi logo...


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> This better be the tiny tiny hint that Animal Crossing Wii will be an MMO-like game.



Exactly what I thought!
Since this is a per-game thing, I believe this will be needed only for games that are essentially online, like MMOs..


----------



## NekoDS (Feb 22, 2008)

I think announcing this also has a lot to do with Mario Kart for the Wii as well, think about it, after how well Brawl is going to do, they're not going to let an opportunity like this pass them.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 22, 2008)

Nintendo are turning into tards.
I refuse to offer them my support if the prices are high.

I may have to say farewell to my wii


----------



## Spikey (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > This better be the tiny tiny hint that Animal Crossing Wii will be an MMO-like game.
> ...


I'm excited for the idea of MMO type Animal Crossing. Who wants to join me in Temper Town?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 22, 2008)

I think it will be for MMOs, afterall they require a LOT of money with all those server expenses, and so it will be only for a few games.

I think he wanted to clarify that when you see the WiFi logo that doesn't mean it's automatically free (to avoid something like this "OMG THIS GAME HAZ LOGO I DUN WANTA PAY") even when you would have to pay it (like MMOs)


----------



## Neko (Feb 22, 2008)

Paying for this shit of a online system ?
Nintendo starts to suck more and more!


----------



## Hit (Feb 22, 2008)

Ones that exists
I'm going to throw my wii out of my window
They have already collected enough money on wii sales to pay off wii server
They earn like 50Euro for every wii sold right


----------



## mkoo (Feb 22, 2008)

Ah I won't be able to despise X360 owners then.


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 22, 2008)

cant belive this!
must be bs!


----------



## gov78 (Feb 22, 2008)

ok anyone actuly thought that this could also be linked to mario kart >_> i mean whos gunna have 16 ppl from  friend codes on at the same time ?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Um...what? If they start charging us to play online, we better get something better than these bull**** friend codes.



Yep. Exactly. No way am I payin for the online "service" as it is.


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> from kotaku.com:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Journalism, eh? Seems to have sparked off the fanboys anyway  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quiet note: If you're paying for usenet, your arguments don't seem to hold up, you pay (if it's confirmed) for a better multiplayer system the same way you pay for faster illegal downloads.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 22, 2008)

Hmm.. this will either be really good, or really bad


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 22, 2008)

If Nintendo plan to charge for any kind of online system then they better get their arse in gear. Their current system is LAUGHABLY bad and would have been acceptable 5 years ago or so.

I'm not sure they can 1-up Xbox Live, which is exactly what they're going to be up against. And with the current cost of Virtual Console games I can't see Nintendo's pay-to-play online coming cheap...


----------



## bobrules (Feb 22, 2008)

Everyone who wants to switch over to the ps3? lol


----------



## Smuff (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Everyone who wants to switch over to the ps3? lol


Not as long as I have a hole in my ass mate/


----------



## pasc (Feb 22, 2008)

WAIT.... no one ever said games will cost... maybe just downloading of  special (extra secret preview material) Channels will cost or something like additonal content ?


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 22, 2008)

There had better be a VAST improvement here! WFC is an absolute joke. If I'm going to sign onboard to this, I'm going to need a fuck load of convincing. Something is going to have to really wow me.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sure Nintendo won't start charging for their current system.. that would be  stupid and it's not viable, all the games that use the system would have to be modified, hence, it's impossible... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nintendo also stated that not all wifi games will use this system, I'm sure they'll only charge for games that need to, like a MMO..


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> This better be the tiny tiny hint that Animal Crossing Wii will be an MMO-like game.


QFF***INGT.This also better mean that their will be some voicechat in the near future.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 22, 2008)

Better not be any monthly fee bullshit. My charges end after I plunk down 50 bucks for the game, maybe a little more (one time fee) for some online play if it's _really_ good. 

If Nintendo's smart, they'll try to release some short period trial dealies for these pay-to-play online modes.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 22, 2008)

mos t people here don't buy games lol, who cares, you still save money.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

there is also another problem for people who don't 'buy' these games, there might be some security thing so that anyone who doesn't have an official version will be banned from Nintendo WiFi


----------



## Sevael (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow people, calm down.  This is _Nintendo_ we're talking about.  They're not stupid.  Of course the pay version will be better.  They wouldn't expect people to pay for the same thing in some games they get free in others.  They are well aware of how their competition works (Xbox Live).

The reason they're adding the red Pay & Play logo is to distinguish between the regular and pay versions of Wi-Fi.  That means that free Wi-Fi will still be around and both will exist at the same time.  It doesn't take a huge company with an experienced marketing team to know that people wouldn't stand for paying for the same old limited-content stuff.

The reason that the current Wi-Fi is the way it is today is two-fold.  The first is simplicity.  Nintendo wants everyone to access their system and games and have fun, whether they are technical or completely foreign to games and electronics.  My grandparents, who have never touched a video game in their lives got into Wii Sports bowling last year, and now even they own a Wii.  They would play online if the system was as simple as "Click this button, wait for an opponent, then you play".  They don't want anything more technical than that, otherwise they wouldn't play.  Likewise, many adults and young kids would also want it that simple.

Secondly, since Nintendo wants everyone to be able to get involved, they keep communication out of most of Wi-Fi to help protect the young players.  They have been quoted saying as such on many an occasion.  This also gives them the added benefit of drastically reducing bandwidth and not requiring design of detailed online interfaces (like Xbox Live), allowing them to keep their Wi-Fi service free.

But a lot of gamers like us have been complaining that while it's nice how they want to keep costs down and protect the kids, we want a _real_ online service with some meat to it, like Xbox Live.  Well you know what?  This is probably exactly what Wi-Fi Pay & Play is going to be, and then what do we do?  We get all upset and whine and bitch and threaten to stop playing Wii altogether.  Does anybody else see the problem with this?

Instead of flying off the handle and instantly assuming that we're now going to have to pay to play the very same unaltered version of Wi-Fi we played before for free, why not take a wait-and-see approach?  Have a little faith.  This is Nintendo after all.  They know what they're doing.  They're not new to the video game business.  They're not going to suddenly put out a patch for games like Smash Bros Brawl and Mario Kart DS and say you have to pay now to play them.  It doesn't work that way.  They will be _adding_ an additional level to their Wi-Fi service that will be much better than the current one and will be worth paying for to get the extra features and capabilities over standard Wi-Fi.

Just you wait and see, mark my words.  And relax, will ya?


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 22, 2008)

So now its like a Xbox Live for Wii? ROFL! Good thing im saving money for a 360. My Wii, GONE(Selling)


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(SavageWaffle @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> So now its like a Xbox Live for Wii? ROFL! Good thing im saving money for a 360. My Wii, GONE(Selling)


You are going to sell you're Wii and buy a 360 because you don't like the Xbox Live idea? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right...
Anyway, no, Xbox Live is needed for playing online for all games, this service isn't.


----------



## Hit (Feb 22, 2008)

Also the "Friend Code" system is not worth a anything
It sucks!


----------



## Rayder (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't bother with online play anyway, so it matters little to me.  Online gaming is only even remotely fun the first couple days of the game's life, then the cheaters come and ruin it for everyone anyway.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 22, 2008)

I would like to use the service, aslong as its faster, better, less laggy(lately its taking me ages to connect to WFC, I remember the days, when NDS first came out, smooth online playing).
But I hope they dont stop the free wifi.


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Sevael @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Wow people, calm down.Â This is _Nintendo_ we're talking about.Â They're not stupid.Â Of course the pay version will be better.Â They wouldn't expect people to pay for the same thing in some games they get free in others.Â They are well aware of how their competition works (Xbox Live).
> 
> The reason they're adding the red Pay & Play logo is to distinguish between the regular and pay versions of Wi-Fi.Â That means that free Wi-Fi will still be around and both will exist at the same time.Â It doesn't take a huge company with an experienced marketing team to know that people wouldn't stand for paying for the same old limited-content stuff.
> 
> ...



QFTW!


----------



## Tweaked (Feb 22, 2008)

This is going to be very bad for the pirates.

Very bad indeed, the first step for getting rid of us is adding more value to what we are afraid to lose, untill its simply not worth it to partake in pirateing. Nintendo hasnt sat idley while thousands and thousands of modchips got installed.


This is definetly going to be 50% features/ 50% new security


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 22, 2008)

Dont get what you mean :/.
If they wanted to stop piracy, they could simply do things such as microsoft does, checking the game if its 1/1 original. Lots of NDS/Wii backups are patched etc.


----------



## Tweaked (Feb 22, 2008)

yes thats true, but let me bring in a little reference.


D2lod, EVERYONE CHEATED, use bots and whatever they could. The accounts were all free (and cdkeys were virtually free as well) So noone had a problem with cheating.

World of Warcraft comes out, the same players migrate, but, because they are paying a monthly fee, they no longer determine it to be worth using hacks/bots/other cheats. (all of which is still quite possible for wow)

If we invest more money, we are less likly to wanna get banned.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 22, 2008)

and nintendo lose even more respect from me....they can go fuck themselves...remember when they used to be an original company? Nice to see they're gunna sell out.... *clap clap*


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> and nintendo lose even more respect from me....they can go fuck themselves...remember when they used to be an original company? Nice to see they're gunna sell out.... *clap clap*


Well they have to make money too


----------



## adgloride (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Tweaked @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> This is going to be very bad for the pirates.
> 
> Very bad indeed, the first step for getting rid of us is adding more value to what we are afraid to lose, untill its simply not worth it to partake in pirateing. Nintendo hasnt sat idley while thousands and thousands of modchips got installed.
> 
> ...



Most pirates won't buy the game to pay and play anyway.  I can't see anyone wanting to pay to play though, especially when the wii has a crappy online system.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 22, 2008)

"pay and play"?

isn't that how it works already?


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Kamui101 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I would like to use the service, aslong as its faster, better, less laggy(lately its taking me ages to connect to WFC, I remember the days, when NDS first came out, smooth online playing).
> But I hope they dont stop the free wifi.



Connecting may take a while if you have an agressive firewall.
Lag is entirely due to you and the people you're playing against. NWFC is entirely P2P after the "Connecting" stage.


----------



## MaHe (Feb 22, 2008)

Nintendo WFC is the crappiest multiplayer service I've ever seen (heck even GameCube didn't require any Friend Codes) and they want us to pay for it? I had a hard time paying for Xbox LIVE! and it's actually worth it. Paying for WFC seems worse than buying all games from Animalz series ...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 22, 2008)

Meh , no difference to what Microsoft does.

Xbox live = p2p , host on your own connection = money please
Now wii = p2p , host on your own connection =money please.

Nintendo probably just seen that Microsoft has a good thing going with getting people to pay for p2p , low player count games and decided they want in.


----------



## Opium (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> Um...what? If they start charging us to play online, we better get something better than these bull**** friend codes.



Yup. This is ridiculous. The only people who would pay for an online service are hardcore gamers. And all the Nintendo hardcore gamers hate WFC.

The opportunity to pay to remove friend codes is actually tempting, but no thanks!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Meh , no difference to what Microsoft does.
> 
> Xbox live = p2p , host on your own connection = money please
> Now wii = p2p , host on your own connection =money please.
> ...


Except Microsoft actually has a worthwhile and *feature rich* online system(not just marketplace).


----------



## Akoji (Feb 23, 2008)

I think that the only games who will get those logos are games like Animal Crossing MMO that people wants to see, and an even more realistic exemple whould be Monster Hunter 3 Tri.

And mostly that those game won't have Friends Codes and things of the genre, And Keyboard chat or Voice Chat will be introduced in those game, quite sure of it.


----------



## Akotan (Feb 23, 2008)

Er... aren't Wii owners already paying to play old school games via Virtual Console Channel? Sheesh, I'd like to hear more official details before going crazy...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Armadillo @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Meh , no difference to what Microsoft does.
> ...



Everything apart from the online gaming , you can do with silver.

Gold sub gets you online gaming , and a week earlier access to demos.

So gold sub = p2p gaming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> (heck even GameCube didn't require any Friend Codes)


  ...the game cube had online capabilities (i know i know like onel game)? 

and @Sevael:
you're gonna get it if i have to pay play brawl and jet my butt kicked by some Japanese kid. ill keep my 847238870189710895710897513809710389 friend code.


----------



## gimlianon (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally don't understand what the big deal is. It's not gonna be like all WFC stuffs will be pay to play, it'll be the specific games that have the red logo. At least wait until there is a official release before flipping out. Hold the faith! I trust that Nintendo won't completely screw everyone over. They've been great so far, I say we give 'em a chance.


----------



## TaMs (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally won't pay some fees just so i can get to play online some random game(s). Especially when nintendo's online service is so lame. (frinedcodes, anonymous playing etc.) And i don't think that they'll change it, because pedophiles could rape all the gamers.


----------



## tjas (Feb 23, 2008)

Stop shouting and stop running around in a circles in panic!! Jesus!! I didn't expect gbatemp to react like this.. stupid pirates the only reason why you all are shouting is because you have to pay for it.. you already saved a shitload of cash on pirating games.. so what does a little bit of cash mean for online? In my eyes not much.

And I'd like to say: WAIT UNTILL THE DETAILS ARE KNOWN!!!!!

Cry babies :L


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep.. people here are ranting and complaining too much about something that they don't even know how will work yet.. most people here are getting mad at Nintendo based on speculation and some weird fantasies created by their own minds.. *CALM DOWN PEOPLE!!! THE ONLY THING WE KNOW IS THAT A NEW PAID SERVICE IS BEING CREATED.. AND IT WILL BE USED FOR SOME GAMES.. WE KNOW NOTHING MORE THEN THAT!! READ THE NEWS BEFORE GO JUMPING INTO STUPID CONCLUSIONS!*


----------



## cubin' (Feb 23, 2008)

awesome lets pay money! YAY


----------



## dsbomb (Feb 23, 2008)

Please, this is the place where people throw hissy fits when their $5 Wiikey clone was hinted at not being able to use the update.  These people cry when the R4 team doesn't put out an update every two weeks.  These people whine when the R4 team puts out an update and it doesn't have feature X they want.

So yes, I fully understand how these people cry at this very vague statement.  Who knows, it might be cheap, or it might actually be useful.  We can only wait and see.


----------



## phantastic91 (Feb 23, 2008)

i just hope FC are gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just HATEEEEE them soo much. bc of them i barely use the NWFC now. i use to for like a month or two but i got tired of going on forums and saying "hey whats your FC ok now heres mine yadadadada"


----------



## shadow1w2 (Feb 23, 2008)

From what I can figure this will be a bad move.
Nintendo has the worse online compatibilities and are extremly paranoid about improvments let alone the basics.
If you have to pay for it, then they'll just be that much more paranoid due to chances of being sued even more by dumb asses who still cant figure out that Manhunt2 is not for their six year old.

Unless they plan to really get up to speed in their online service then the red logo will just be a "dont buy this" sign.
I can see it with third party title MMOs and the like.
Even with barely any services it makes it easier to pay a single monthly fee for all MMOs.
Though if its on a Nintendo game then poeple will expect the same crap for more more or paying for what was basicly free.

Not to mention Nintendo said they would never do it.
Though that never lasts.

I'll look forward to them finally getting the online stuff in gear, but it better be a ton of good stuff. Friend code safety just wont cut it at all for our cash.

Also "Wii pay to play" Is the worst name ever.
We already paid for the game, we arent happy about paying more, we just do it cuase we have to.

Im defintly not gonna touch it till its perfected, if its perfected, well atleast sometime in the near future.

Though Im always up for it being kick ass, I just highly doubt it with the Wii's main consumer market.


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 23, 2008)

NOWAI!!
some of the reasons i bought the wii , that is the online
paying for the wii points card is enough


----------



## Reduxed (Feb 23, 2008)

noo noo...nintendo why!!


----------



## legendofphil (Feb 23, 2008)

Alot of MMO games charge, Final Fantasy XI is $13/month even on the 360, though you don't require a Gold account.

These types of games require a huge amount of money to up keep, I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Hitto (Feb 23, 2008)

Who cares? I won't buy a MMO if it's released on wii because I don't like MMOs. And I am certainly not paying for online play.
The weeaboo losers who like MMOs and own a wii will cream their pants, though.


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 23, 2008)

hmmm... I'd believe this IF it were for an MMO of some type, mainly played online, however didn't Nintendo say a few weeks ago that they saw nothing worthwhile in MMOs ATM?

The Wii, and less so, the DS are in DIRE need of some good games...  Too much shovelware can kill a system faster than being overpriced...


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I hate paying to play online. So I'll avoid the red WiFi logo...


Same, unless it's really cheap. I don't play that much online so I won't bother paying a lot of money for something I won't use often enough to make it worth it.

Though, this should mean that the pay to play games will have better server hosting than the free ones currently have, because Nintendo's servers are kinda crap. Depends on the game though.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Feb 23, 2008)

Didn't Sony say something about their own network vs xbox live a couple days ago? Something along the lines about how theirs is free, while xbox live isn't. I could have been dreaming though. But I hope these online paid services from Nintendo are for extra content, not something mandatory, like pay2play type of stuff.


----------



## notnarb (Feb 24, 2008)

No where does it say monthly fees, think GUITAR HERO.


----------



## asuri (Feb 24, 2008)

just when ragnorak online is about to come out


----------



## dsbomb (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote from an article at 1up.com:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The presentation moved onto the topic of the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection service in general, where Aoyama revealed a "Pay & Play" offshoot of the Wi-Fi Connection label. While the standard online service will remain free, Nintendo and other developers can now create fee-based portions of games. Aoyama used the term "additional content and services," likely suggesting that in-game items could be sold online as many massively-multiplayer PC games currently do. We imagine Pay & Play will be used for more than that, though, as Aoyama himself said that Nintendo hopes to "inspire new ideas that utilize our unique interfaces."



So there, it's just another *OPTION* Nintendo is making available to developers.  Right now, there's no means for developers to collect money from users.  So, they're adding that.  I'd say it's a safe bet there are some developers out there that either Nintendo has been trying to convince to bring their games to the Wii or that have wanted to bring something to the Wii and needs this.


----------



## reilina (Feb 24, 2008)

F*CK nintendo, releasing such UNCLEAR statement is the cause all of this.
maybe if they are just clear enough this wouldnt happen

im ok with this kind of service, nothing is free anyway, but they better provide
something better than their service right now.

edit:
it wasnt nintendo, it was Aoyama who is a retard bec of not explaining things clearly.


----------



## hanman (Feb 24, 2008)

i'd pay $10 a month if its more like xbox live and ditches the friend codes


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 26, 2008)

heh im sure we will find a way to hack this so we dont have to pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we're figuring everything else out


----------



## Harsky (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(darkcrudus @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> heh im sure we will find a way to hack this so we dont have to pay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like how we can find a way to hack Xbox Live to get the games for free?

I'm pretty sure when money is involved, Nintendo will have sense to tighten things up a little to avoid things like cheats being used. Shame Brawl wouldn't use this. The idea of paying a little more to get new characters seems tempting but that would be like asking for extras on an already filled to the brim game.


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(reilina @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> F*CK nintendo, releasing such UNCLEAR statement is the cause all of this.
> maybe if they are just clear enough this wouldnt happen



I didn't think it was unclear from the start. Maybe you need to read more slowly so you actually get the idea that they wer trying to put across, and ignore the journalistic slant put on the topic by gaming sites.


----------



## tojomajojo (Feb 27, 2008)

i find this funny because




the three words are easy,safe and *free*


----------

